# Havanese on Petfinder



## Faraday1610 (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry - posted this in General Discussion before I realised there was a rescue section - hope you don't mind me cross posting;

Hi Guys,

There is a Havanese group on FB and someone has just posted about a Havanese on Petfinder http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/24435354. In the past I know that people on this forum have got in touch with the Havanese Rescue organisation and they have helped any Havanese on Petfinder. I'm afraid I don't have details of who to contact (and i am on the other side of the world in the middle east). I'm hoping someone on here with be able to help tis little guy.
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh.....he's so cute! Too bad I don't live in Ohio!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

awwwww!!! I wish!!! I hope this little guy finds a loving parent <3


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow- what a cutie! 

As a puppy, he will get adopted in a heartbeat. Hopefully the rescue he is with screens people well. Maybe if HRI could contact them with information about the breed to help place him successfully?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

For what it's worth, this dog is no longer listed on petfinder. I think the name of the rescue group that listed him was Midwest Small Dog Rescue, so he is likely in a good home now.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update- hopefully he's in a good spot.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Faraday1610 said:


> Sorry - posted this in General Discussion before I realised there was a rescue section - hope you don't mind me cross posting;
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> ...


I have a friend contacting them about Moty 1 yr, another Havanese listed on petfinder.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Anna6 said:


> I have a friend contacting them about Moty 1 yr, another Havanese listed on petfinder.


Aaahhh my friend mist out. The little 1 yr old guy was placed just yesterday. Ofcourse we are happy for the pupopy but we were hopeful both of us would have Havanese. I did tell her about Havanese rescue and she was possibly interested in fostering too. She is in Southern California. Does anyone know of any other Havanese to adopt in the southern California area or where to look?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Have your friend go on Havanese Rescue Inc's web site
www.havaneserescue.com and fill out an application. If she is willing to foster to adopt she will need to fill out the volunteer application.


----------

